# push cart question



## shrka (Dec 28, 2006)

I am new to the forum and look forward to discussing various golf issues.

I have been toying with the idea of getting a push cart.
But am not sure which to get. A bag boy avenger or the
sun mountain speed cart 2. The models seem to be very similar. Please advise your experience and what you recommend. Thank you in advance.

Dave


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a Bag Boy 3 wheel, can not recall the model, and it is in the garden shed so I can not look.
However here is what I was told by the owner of our local golf store.
They no longer sell Sun Mountain because in Canada it is next to impossible to get parts for repairs. So Bag Boy is the cart they sell.
If you live in USA, then Sun Mountain parts are available.
Cost wise, Bag Boy is below Sun Mountain and still builds a damn good cart.
Which ever one has the features you like the most will be the one you buy.


----------



## shrka (Dec 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> I have a Bag Boy 3 wheel, can not recall the model, and it is in the garden shed so I can not look.
> However here is what I was told by the owner of our local golf store.
> They no longer sell Sun Mountain because in Canada it is next to impossible to get parts for repairs. So Bag Boy is the cart they sell.
> If you live in USA, then Sun Mountain parts are available.
> ...


thank you for your reply.
that is something to really consider.
i noticed that the bag boy didn't come with a pump. does this mean that the tire is a hard rubber tire? or that i have to buy a separate pump?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

shrka said:


> thank you for your reply.
> that is something to really consider.
> i noticed that the bag boy didn't come with a pump. does this mean that the tire is a hard rubber tire? or that i have to buy a separate pump?


My Bag Boy has an air tire and came with a pump. I think the new ones are solid rubber tires. Which are great as you never have to worry about them going flat. My friend has a Bag Boy with the solid tires and has had no problems in two years with his. 
The pump that came with mine is useless anyways! I had to put some air in the tires once and used my portable DC air pump.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

the way i figure it, if its easy to push and gets my clubs around its good enough.

i just got myself a "national golf" one with tilt pocket seat. it only cost 75 bucks (australian)

seems all good to me.


----------

